# Chav' It Up



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

*Should MMA Clubs be more regulated*​
Yes 857.14%No 321.43%Unsure321.43%


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

MMA has become apart of popular culture as we all know, and as the sport becomes more accessible more and more people choose to train in the sport.

Chavs - well this is word i'm going to use to define the new face that appears in most dojo's across the country with the classic symptoms of *Chav*stic Fibrosis:

* Attitude problem

* Bad language

* Disrespectful

* General vulgarity

We shouldn't judge but as a society do we really want to put it bluntly "dickheads" knowing how to fight?

MMA Classes from my experience are more relaxed interms of discipline, this does attract the Chavs as their ways are far easily exposed in more traditional "sensei" approaches to MA, or finecombed and eventually taught discipline.

I do believe MMA should be for everyone to access, but there is a minority out there that will choose to abuse the teachings.

Are you comfortable with this? would you like MMA to be more exclusively taught, say more disciplined like traditional martial arts that have grading systems and organisations to comply with set standards?

I disliked Karate and TKD as a kid because of the gradings and the whole uniformed approach to MA.

MMA enlightened me and I quite enjoyed listening to Stone Roses wearing my footy tshirt whilst learning how to rear naked choke somebody..

But this attracts dickheads... Me 

No serious, It does make it interesting when Chavs come and train, but at the back of my mind i'm always wondering: what are they going to do with this knowledge one day? are they going to rape somebody? mug someone?


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've seen this a lot ot my boxing club and more often than not its funny watching sum wanabee gangsta go all out for 30 seconds get out of breath n put on his ass by a lad half his size, I'd hope tht they then relize there's more to it?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Unfortunately it is a problem that has been prevalent in boxing clubs for years and is spreading to MMA. Yes the amount of training does put off a lot of muppets but there are an equal number who like to train as it "makes them the hardest man in the room with their mates". Hove, whitehawk and the other boxing clubs I've been to in Brighton unfortunately gained a very bad rep because a hell of a lot of twats trained there and were just much better at hurting people on west street on a friday. I've heard that ZT has also started to attract these sorts of people in both Crawley and Brighton. Not the fault of the gyms per se but these idiots would certainly not train at TMA classes.

No idea what the solution is other than to not be so welcoming to all and sundry (ever been along to London Shoot? If they don't like the look of you, you aint getting in..)


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> MMA has become apart of popular culture as we all know, and as the sport becomes more accessible more and more people choose to train in the sport.
> 
> Chavs - well this is word i'm going to use to define the new face that appears in most dojo's across the country with the classic symptoms of *Chav*stic Fibrosis:
> 
> ...


I agree with you that the martial arts should be available to every however, like you've said there is a small minority out there that might abuse what they have learned.

I am unsure on letting mma being taught to just traditional arts students (Karate, Ju Jitsu, Boxing, Muay Thai etc...). However, there could be a system like we use in our club that you have four lessons as a grace period before you are no longer covered by the instructor and have to pay membership and insurance, but also what the instructor doesn't tell you is that if you show any signs of abusing the art then you are asked to leave and not return because you are a danger if you learn techniques that could cause serious harm (lets not forget that most martial arts were taught to soldiers to survive battlefield encounters).

I like the uniformed approach to gradings and lessons because it kind of makes you act that tiny bit more than you would perhaps in a place where street clothes are allowed, again, however this is not the possible for mma where uniforms are shorts and tee's. If it is the case of an mma club then I think the grace period should be applied just be sure that you are un-likely to abuse the art your learning.

But after all this is just my opinion and how I see things.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Sooner than you think, you'll start judging people by the colour of their belt. If they're below blue (I'm thinking BJJ but change colour accordingly) then they deserve no respekt. - chances are it's just the fever of surfing the sporting fashion wave, and soon enough they'll quit because trends come and go.

Unless it's a cool mate of yours who you have to like regardless, but if he doesn't move up within 12 months, he's OUT.

I'm passing a law on this one.

On a more serious note, I do believe people eventually learn to respect the lifestyle. Almost instantly, I calmed down, and became more rational. I also noticed this when I started ninjutsu, the instructor made us 'respect the dojo', bowing before stepping on the mat and a couple other routines before and after training. I think much of the innappropriate behaviour can be controlled by the instructor alone, as long as 1) he has a leader attitude and 2) he gives a damn about keeping his class a good one (at the end of the day it's his name on the line).

I don't think chavs will be a problem, the problem is if the instructor is too worried about money that he can't/doesn't want to kick anyone out of his dojo.

He should be a mr miyagi.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Very valid post. Really it should be down to the instructor/gym owner to regulate the pupils possibly with an interview stage etc.

The main problem is where ever you go in life there always seems to be idiots,cant escape them


----------



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> MMA has become apart of popular culture as we all know, and as the sport becomes more accessible more and more people choose to train in the sport.
> 
> *Chavs - well this is word i'm going to use to define the new face that appears in most dojo's across the country with the classic symptoms of **Chav*stic Fibrosis:
> 
> ...


I'm unsure on this matter having just started learning mma and being the 'new face' in the gym where I train. Is this what people will think ?


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Razorstorm said:


> Very valid post. Really it should be down to the instructor/gym owner to regulate the pupils possibly with an interview stage etc.
> 
> The main problem is where ever you go in life there always seems to be idiots,cant escape them


agree, its down to the instructors, also senior members. but it needs to be a constant thing, even with experiance some ppl wont grow up. In our club we had a guy chatting crap to one of our instructors who is a british champ, saying your over the hill, and to move over for the younger guys. needless to say he never got any respect off any of the members. Ive even had female members say to me that a lad(higher grading than me) was hitting them as if they were blokes, so I had the honor of giving him a nice little sparring session(had to wear some heavy shots to the face myself but its worth it)

ive been to three different mma schools and one bbj class in the past trying to take it up, and ive always been met with friendly instructors and decent blokes who have been there a long time, so dont be worried about being a new face.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes ..

In Derby, I've seen people wearing tapout t-shirts and walking around as if they are the dogs bollocks (these are guys who I have talked to, and have minimal knowledge on UFC and dont know about other organizations outside of the UFC) .. They dont respect the sport, they jus want people to see the t-shirt and be like, wow you're a cage fighter

THE Reason chavs do it, is because it's for "tough guys" to do "cage fighting", by saying that it takes away the true discipline of martial arts , They want to make it like the 80s and 90s, I have found a lot of these chavs are those that get involved in hooliganism at football aswell.

I think chavs idolise Lee Murray

I would hope that the more respected schools decided to conduct interviews with guys to see why they wanted to study


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Interviews... I'm not sure I agree there. It's a learning proccess. My instructor always tells me BJJ makes you humble. Had he interviewed me and thought I was an ass, I'd have never been given the chance to sort out my rough edges, and gradually be a better person.

Everybody's innocent until proven guilty, I think. Give 'em ****os the chance to improve itself.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> Interviews... I'm not sure I agree there.


I think this is where a grace period should be allowed say like a few lessons then if still no change then decide for definite if you still want them training with you.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> Interviews... I'm not sure I agree there. It's a learning proccess. My instructor always tells me BJJ makes you humble. Had he interviewed me and thought I was an ass, I'd have never been given the chance to sort out my rough edges, and gradually be a better person.
> 
> Everybody's innocent until proven guilty, I think. Give 'em ****os the chance to improve itself.


Your right there, but I think he originally ment MMA classes in general arnt monitored. While BJJ is certainly a martial art with lots of honour and respect involved, most martial arts seem to try and help a person progress and become better people.

While the more main stream general MMA classes that are popping up dont really seem to teach that aspect of things - I dont mean to generalise sorry


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Gotcha. Makes sense.



Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> I think this is where a grace period should be allowed say like a few lessons then if still no change then decide for definite if you still want them training with you.


As in that being part of class is not a right, but rather a priviledge you have to deserve and fight for?

Now I'm sounding very Mr. Miyagi myself.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

But you can tell from an interview if a person really wants to do it , and the reasons why.. though they should give everyone a trial lesson and an interview


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

...it is still not a job vacancy though.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Sometimes feels like a job though, hehe...

Under the Instructors discresion I suppose, Dickheads will train Dickheads at the end of it, and when we've had dickheads at our place they've been kicked out (literally)

Good guys go bad, bad guys come good... Hopefully MMA will have a more positive impact on peoples lives and the majority come good (which I believe does happen)


----------

